# mistake #17



## vonfalken (Feb 29, 2016)

it m









it might have been a good idea to drill the drawer pull holes before gluing on felt


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at it this way. You've found a new way to tightly wind drawer felt.
Bill


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, now you know. Probably won't try that again. I think we have all been there in one way or another.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

We can all learn from our mistakes.

Here's another handy tip…
When you need to drill a hole in the floor of the living room to run new TV cable, DON'T drill thru the new Berber carpet. You just might end up with about twelve foot of carpet threads wrapped around your drillbit and a nice new slot in the carpet running across the middle of the room!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks like something I would do!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> That looks like something I would do!
> 
> - BurlyBob


^ What he said :O


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

You're only up to 17? N00b! 

Talk to me when your mistake count tops four digits!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

David, sounds like your catching up with me.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I felt your pain 
Dude, I am sorry, that sucks.
Like the color.


----------



## vonfalken (Feb 29, 2016)

ill make many more mistakes but Ive been neglecting my wood work im busy writing my book…..1001 ways to annoy my wife


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Clamp a backer board on the inside and you will avoid the problem.


----------

